# صلاة من أجل السلام



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

*† بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس الإله الواحد أمين †



لنصل من اجل السلام في كل انحاء العالم
† يا رب ارحم  †



لنصلِ من اجل تأييد جند المسيح العاملين لاتمام ملكه ونمو رعيته. ولاجل وحدة الروح وحرارة المحبة ونور الايمان, وانتشار كلمته الالهية خلاصا للنفوس  
† يا رب ارحم  †



لنصلِ ايضا من اجل حفظ بلادنا وسائر البلدان, ومن ويلات الحروب والضيقات, والمجاعات والامراض, والزلازل, والغرق والنار, من المهاجمات الفجائية, من الاعداء المنظورين وغير المنظورين  
† يا رب ارحم  †



لنصل من اجل نجاة المأسورين, ومعونة المدينين  
† يارب ارحم  †



لنصل من اجل المسافرين في البر او في البحر او في الجو  
† يا رب ارحم  †



لنصل من اجل المطروحين في الامراض والواقعين في المظالم 
† يا رب ارحم  †



لنصل من اجل الفقراء والعجزة والارامل والايتام  
† يا رب ارحم  †



لنصل من اجل الذين يبغضوننا والذين يحبوننا   
† يا رب ارحم  †



لنصل من اجل الذين يرحموننا والذين يخدموننا  
† يا رب ارحم  †



لنصل من اجل خصب الارض بالثمار وحفظ الصحة العامة وشفاء اخوتنا السقماء  
† يا رب ارحم  †



لنصل من اجل الذين اوصونا نحن غير المستحقين ان نصلي من اجلهم  
† يا رب ارحم  †



لنصل من اجل حفظ اولادنا من كل الشرور, لكي يتقدموا الى الرب, ويسود في كل العائلات روح الصبر والاحتمال والمحبة والسلام
† يا رب ارحم  †



لنصل لنصل ايضا من اجل راحة نفوس السابق انتقالهم من ابائنا واخوتنا الموضوعين ههنا وفي كل مكان  
† يا رب ارحم  †



ومن اجل حفظ هذه المجموعة (هذا المكان...) المباركة وجميع المشتركين فيها وان يسكب الرب عليهم بركاته السماوية ونِعَمِهِ الدنيوية, ويبعد عنهم كل الاحزان والشدائد والامراض, ويسهل لهم كل امر عسير  
† يا رب ارحم  †



ولنصل ايضا من اجل جميع المهتمين والقائمين بالمشاريع الخيرية ولاجل توفيقها وانجاح مساعيها ومشاريعها الخيرية, وحفظ الذين يساعدونها في اعمالها المبرورة ويتعاونون على البر والتقوى        
† يا رب ارحم  †​*


----------



## bob (28 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يمد ايده بالسلام في كل مكان و يقف مع ولادة في كل المسكونة و يبدد مشورة الاشرار كما بدد مشورة اخيتوفل 
و هو قال سلامي اترك لكم سلامي انا اعطيكم 
و قال في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق و لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 
ربنا يقف مع كل شعبه و يعطينا السلام القلبي*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

امين يارب

كن مع الجميع وحافظ علي اولادك

ربنا يعوضك يا روزيتا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

_*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
نرفع لك قلوبنا بالشكر من اجل كل نعمك وعطاياك
ونسألك السلام يا ملك السلام
عم بسلامك يا رب على العالم وعلى كل خليقة يديك
امنع عمل عدو الخير الباحث عن الشر وزارعه بين الناس
انظر لنا بتحنن واحمينا وامنع عن الارض كل اذى وخراب
ارجوك يا رب اسمع لصلاتنا واسرع بالاستجابه 
فنحن فى اشد الاحتياج اليك 
اكمل يا رب ضعفنا بقوتك 
تمجد واعلن عن قوتك لاعدائنا
مد ايدك فى حياتنا لتهدأ النفوس المرتعبه من عمل الشرير واعوانه
ارعى خرافك ولا تتركها تضل بعيداً حتى لا تؤذيها اشواك العالم
ننتظرك يا الهنا فلا تدير وجهك عنا
+++ امييييين +++​*_


----------



## الياس السرياني (28 مارس 2011)

آمين آمين آمين

مد يدك المباركة يا رب للذين زاغوا عن طريقك

ضمّهم الى حظيرتك المقدسة

امنحهم سلامك

ليس سلام لاحد الا منك يا مُحِب البشر...


----------



## Critic (28 مارس 2011)

*امين ارحمنا يا رب*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 مارس 2011)

آمييييييييييييييييين ياااااااا رب
ارحم الجميع


----------



## zezza (28 مارس 2011)

*امين 
يا ملك السلام اعطينا سلامك قرر لنا سلامك و اغفر لنا خطيانا 
احفظنا يا رب فى ايمانك و انعم علينا بسلامك احفظ بلدنا و كنيستنا ..ابطل مشورة الاشرار كما ابطلت مشورة اخيتوفل.... احمينا من فخ الاشرار و مؤامرات الاعداء المنظورين و غير المنظورين 
استجيب صلواتنا و اصعدها امامك رائحة بخور عطرة بشفاعة ام النور و جميع القديسيين 
امين ​*


----------



## Basilius (28 مارس 2011)

امين امين امين


----------



## نـسـريـن (28 مارس 2011)

> لنصلِ ايضا من اجل حفظ بلادنا وسائر البلدان, ومن ويلات الحروب والضيقات, والمجاعات والامراض, والزلازل, والغرق والنار, من المهاجمات الفجائية, من الاعداء المنظورين وغير المنظورين



الحلو بالموضوع انو عامّ .. ما خصصتي لا مرضى المسيحيين ولا ارامل المسيحيين ولا حروب المسيحيين

الحلو انو إنساني بكل معنى الكلمة ..

ما فيي شاركّن الصلاة ..

رح اكتفي بالتمنّي ..

فليعم السلام في هذا العالم بأسرهْ ,​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 مارس 2011)

امين

يا رب حافظ علينا من كل شر وارحمنا برحمتك اللامتناهية​


----------



## شميران (29 مارس 2011)

*آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب *
*يارب نحن دائما محتاجين الك ياااارب *


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

*أميييييييييييييييييين 
يا رب إرحم 
يا رب إستجب لنا 

شكرااااااااا لكم يا أحبة للمشاركة في الصلاة 
سلام و نعمة المسيح معكم دائما ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 مارس 2011)

امين امين امين


----------

